# Sodium Fishing Gear



## Dillusion

Your facebook page is a friend page and not a 'business LIKE' page unfortunately. I was going to like it from my business' page to get updates...I would suggest creating one.


----------



## bbuckingham141

I do have one I just mainly run everything off the friends page. Ill eventually convert everything to only that page


----------



## fishy82

Nice stuff!


----------



## bbuckingham141

[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## bbuckingham141

[/img]








[/img]


----------



## bbuckingham141

We're right here out of Crystal River, Fl. Trying to turn a hobby into a business. Tough in any climate especially now! Any support would be awesome. Check out the site or facebook and post some pics. No shipping fees from now until Christmas


----------



## BayStYat

looking for the red fish shirt on the main page? 

is it available?


----------



## bbuckingham141

which redfish shirt?


----------



## BayStYat

> which redfish shirt?


----------



## bbuckingham141

That was a trial shirt we did. I did that one and the mahi to see what worked best and ppl seemed to like mahi best. I will probably do that one for the spring time


----------



## bbuckingham141

Free shipping on everything from now until Christmas and free decal with every order, also Free hat with any order of two or more shirts!


----------



## bbuckingham141

just wanted to let evryone know that we have some good eeals getting ready to happen to get ready for the spring and summer of 2013


----------



## BayStYat

are the shirts cotton? or moisture wickining material?


----------



## bbuckingham141

we've got both. some shirts are moisture wicking and some are cotton


----------



## BayStYat

Can you please specify the shirts that are moisture wickening. I am interested.


----------



## bbuckingham141

all the shirts are the moisture wicking dri-fit shirts except for the one labeled "cabo'' that is a regular cotton shirt and the hoodies and such. we'll have some more new ones coming out in a month or two


----------



## Mike_Reneau

Just visited your site and it looks great. Nice prices as well!


----------



## bbuckingham141

thank you very much. it def. a work in progress. if anyone has any ideas or advice please let me know


----------



## GlassMinnow

Do you have any retailers?


----------



## bbuckingham141

only a few local stores right now. working on some other things but nothing to crazy right now


----------



## bbuckingham141

for anyone in the area or interested we will be at the 26th annual Manatee Festival in downtown Crystal River this saturday and sunday from 9-5 with a booth of some new stuff for spring and some good deals on last seasons fall stuff


----------



## bbuckingham141

Just wanted to remind everyone about the 26th annual Manatee Festival this saturday and sunday in Crystal River. We will have tons of new gear and plenty of discounted apparel to make room for new spring styles. We will also be giving 10% off orders for Firefighters,Cops, Teachers and Vets for the entire weekend. Come check it out


----------



## GlassMinnow

Bought 4 shirts today at the Manatee fest one for the whole family! Great quailty shirts and a good price!


----------



## bbuckingham141

hey everyone, just wanted to let everyone know that some of the new spring stuff will be up online by the end of the week. here's a couple pics from a lil photoshoot we did recently. 









[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## bbuckingham141

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Luke_WL.

Are any of the microfibers a longer more slim fitting shirt?


----------



## bbuckingham141

all the microfibers are pretty true to size. im 6'2'' and i normally wear a large in most shirts but a xl in all my fishing shirts and it seems to fit me best


----------



## bbuckingham141

Here's a couple new shirts from the summer line thats coming out now. Check out www.sodiumusa.com for the new stuff coming out!


----------



## bbuckingham141

*New retail store opening in Crystal River*

Hey everyone, just wanted to let everyone know about our new retail store opening up in at 7915 w. gulf to lake hwy in Crystal River, FL. We will have a variety of different things in the store. Costa del mar, Oakley, Smith Optics, Yeti, St. Croix, Rainbow sandals, full on Fly Gear and all of our Apparel from top to bottom. The grand opening is on October 5th from 10a-3p. We will be raffling away different sunglasses and tons of things will be discounted throughout the day.


----------

